# Colored Pencil Candy Dish



## jchoponis

Here is a small candy dish that I made from colored pencils cast in clear resin.

John


----------



## hard hat

Holy cow! That's awesome!


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD

Really like your ingenuity. 

Great bowl.


----------



## Russknan

Neat idea - and execution! Thinking outside of the . . . bowl. Russ


----------



## Dan Masshardt

Did you glue them together first?


----------



## jchoponis

Added a picture to show them all cast at the same time.


----------



## holmqer

Nice job, is this the end product of a photo on the CSUSA website? They had a photo of a bowl blank made from colored pencils today and were wondering if the blank would survive turning.


----------



## toddlajoie

Friggin AWESOME!!!!

The end result is SOOO much cooler that I would have thought had I heard the idea before I saw it.


----------



## jchoponis

Eric - that was not mine on CSUSA today. I did reply to that post showing it is possible. 

John


----------



## Dan Masshardt

jchoponis said:


> Eric - that was not mine on CSUSA today. I did reply to that post showing it is possible.  John



I saw that too. Odd coincidence.


----------



## paintspill

ok, now that is just cool. that just shows that we are only limited by our imagination.


----------



## longbeard

WOW!!! Thats awesome. Great idea, great job.



Harry


----------



## Jim15

That's more that awesome. Great work.


----------



## MarkD

Very creative! Nice work!


----------



## Katya

Ingenious idea, great execution!!  What was it like to turn?


----------



## ossaguy

Wow!!!   That is so cool.Love all the colors,and the shapes of the colors.

Simply amazing work!




Steve


----------



## clieb91

Just saw this over on LJs Really a cool idea and great execution. 

CtL


----------



## truckerdave

Now for the obvious question. 

How steamed were the kids when you took all their colored pencils to make another bowl???:biggrin:


----------



## joefrog

I can't even express how COOL I think this is!  Love that idea!


----------



## southernclay

That is awesome, great job! This would be a viral YouTube video.....in the woodturning community at least


----------



## bobleibo

That is simply incredible. I never cease to be amazed at the imagination that comes from people on this site.


----------



## Brooks803

That's awesome!

I to saw the one posted by CSUSA. It looked like theirs is a glue up though and not cast like yours. Personally....I'd turn the cast blank. For the other I'd wear a Kevlar vest and face shield!


----------



## jimjam66

That is sinfully cute!  Nice work.


----------



## johncrane

Awesome great idea!


----------



## bruce119

I first saw that at the Florida Woodturning Symposium 2012 at Lady Lake Fl.

Went looking for the photos but unfortunately I think they were in a computer that crashed and are gone.


But I found this on the *Florida Woodturning symposium* site in the 2011 galleries...




.


----------



## Tage

Wow!  What an original idea and perfect for a candy dish.  Great work.


----------



## Fishinbo

Amazing bowl! Really eye catching with all those colors. Beautiful work!


----------

